# Serotinin Syndrome After Tramadol?!



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, so the other day I had my first ever operation. It was a Open Inguinal hernia repair which involved a 10cm incision and I was put under a General Anesthetic during the operation.

I was recently in a lot of pain yesterday and I was prescribed painkillers, most notably Tramadol.

Now I'm currently on 20mg Fluoxetine but skipped my dose today because Apparently tramadol can cause seizures and Serotinin Syndrome when taken with Fluoxetine. The thing is, I took my fluoxetine dose yesterday morning at about 8 am but I took my tramadol dose at about 4-5pm yesterday. I took 100mg of tramadol.

Iv'e been really really scared ever since, last night I was having anxiety for about 4 hours straight about it and I woke up today feeling spaced out. I called the hospital doctor and he said that I should be fine. I'm really not sure what to think, I was feeling great up until this point and all of a sudden my depersonalization has gotten worse over this worry of possibly developing this horrible Syndrome...


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

You could ask your doctor to supervise you while you are taking this combo, or ask to change your painkillers but overall you should be alright.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

My mother took Tramadol for MS related pain. I looked it up then and it is also a blocker of serotonin and noradrenaline reuptake -so it is like an anti depressant. My mother took an antidepressant back that and we stooped that as long she was on Tramadol.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I also looked it up and it should be used with caution if you are taking an SSRI. There were a number of different brand names, but there is a note of *precaution" re:serotonin syndrome .

Not sure why the hospital would have prescribed that for you. There are so many other pain relievers. State specifically that you have found that Tramadol can interact with an SSRI and you would prefer to be on another pain med.

I have had numerous surgeries since 2010. In every case, every single med I'm on was administerd to me in the hospital. I was given a morphine drip which I didn't even need. I was also given Percocet (awful stuff) and Naprocyn? which made me sick to my stomach.

I would ask why you haven't been give any of the MANY alternatives. Why risk a problem?

It may be though that your anxiety and odd feelings are related to anticipation of having a bad reaction. I would ask the doctor for something else.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.rxlist.com

[www.rxlist.com]

Why isn't the link showing up? On here it is:

Direct link:

http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/srchcont_rxlist.asp?src=tramadol&x=44&y=22


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

With my mother it was 15.years ago -so back then it was not so well know. The danish medical book back then only wrote that Tramadol and an MAO-inhibitor could not go together. Rxlist was more specific. Tramadol also give peole more side-effect over time -no less. My mother was not correctly medicated with tramadol and other morphine. MS related pain are treated with anti -epileptica like gabapentine.


----------



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

any update? are you ok?


----------

